# غرائب جمع الطاقه باليابان



## محمدجاسم العامري (17 فبراير 2012)

[SIZE=+0]




تعد البيئة الطبيعية مورداً رائعاً لطاقة نظيفة من النوع المتجدد ويجري الآن تجميعها بالفعل حيث يتم الآن تطبيق العلم والتكنولوجيا لتطوير مصادر جديدة للطاقة وتحويل انواع الطاقة من صورة الى اخرى. في الصفحات التالية نتابع هذا التطور في اليابان من اختراع اجهزة التوليد الجديدة الى الابتكارات العديدة التي تقود نحو تغيرات في اسلوب حياة كل فرد. تعمل الهيئة اليابانية للتأمين البحري منذ بداية الخمسينيات من القرن العشرين على بحث وتطوير مصدر متجدد للطاقة حيث تحتاج الطرق البحرية البعيدة عن الشاطئ الى علامات تستدل بها مثل الفنارات البحرية والاشارات اللاسلكية والطافيات المضيئة وغير ذلك من وسائل الارشاد البحري، ولأن تلك العلامات توحد عادة في جزر وشعاب منعزلة فإنها تحتاج الى مصادر كهربائية مستقلة لكل مكان على حدة. هناك حوالي 550 طريقاً بحرياً خارج الساحل الياباني وفي الوقت الحالي يستخدم حوالي 3 آلاف منهم (54%) طاقة من النوع المتجدد. وتنوي الهيئة في المستقبل زيادة هذه النسبة لتصل الى حوالي 80% من العدد الكلي. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]وفي اليابان نجد ان اكبر مصدر للطاقة المتجددة هو اللوحات الشمسية حيث تحتاج لصيانة بسيطة للغاية، اما المصدر الثاني من حيث الأهمية فهو توربينات الأمواج التي تحول الحركة الرأسية لامواج البحر الى ضغط هوائي يدير مولدات كهرباء توربينية وقد شهد عام 1965 اول تشغيل لتوربين امواج استخدم لتزويد الكهرباء لطافية مضيئة في خليج اوساكا، وفي عام 2002 قامت الهيئة بتركيب عدد من الطافيات المضيئة بكهرباء تولدها توربينات تعمل بطاقة الامواج فتستخدمها غالباً خلال الشتاء حيث تنتشر السحب وتشتد امواج المحيط. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]اصغر توربين في العالم: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]كان السبب الرئيسي الذي دفع بخمسة شبان لتكوين شركة صغيرة اطلقوا عليها اسم شركة الطاقة هو كما يقولون على لسانهم «لأننا وددنا ان يستمتع الناس بالطاقة المتجددة». تجمع الشركة بين ميزات توليد الكهرباء من الشمس والرياح وتتولى تصميم وانشاء انظمة تحقق احتياجات العملاء من الطاقة الكهربائية. تقدم الشركة ايضاً منتجاً فريداً من نوعه هو np103 هو اصغر توربين رياح في العالم. يستخدم التوربين دينمو الاضاءة المستخدم في الدراجات. «كانت فكرتنا هي صنع توربين رياح للمبتدئين يشعر كل فرد أنه يفهمه تماماً لذلك اخترعنا دينمو اضاءة العجلة الذي يعرفه الجميع، وقد اردنا ان يتعلم كل مشتر بالتجربة فجعلناه يقوم بتجميع الجهاز بنفسه». [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]كانت هذه هي كلمات اوشيجيما ماساكي مبتكر الجهاز، وقد ساعدت فكرة بيع الجهاز مفككاً بحيث تجمعه بنفسك على فهم المشترين للبناء التركيبي وراء توربينات الرياح. ويمكن لصاحب الجهاز ضبط زاوية الأجنحة للحصول على اقصى كمية من الكهرباء من الرياح الضعيفة والقوية. يبلغ طول الجناح 20 سم والكهرباء الناتجة 3 واط وهي كهرباء تكفي فقط لإضاءة مصباح صغير للغاية ومع ذلك يشعر مستخدم الجهاز بمتعة كبيرة عندما تهب الرياح ويمضي المصباح، انها متعة امتلاك توربين رياح لحسابك الخاص. وكما تقول مجلة نيبوينا يعشق اليابانيون تناول التمبورا وهي طعام مقلي من خضروات وكائنات بحرية مغموسة في الدقيق والبيض والماء كما يحبون تناول غيرها من الاطعمة المقلية، ويحتاج اليابانيون للتخلص من 400 ألف طن من الزيت المستهلك في العام الواحد وهي كمية تلوث البيئة اذا ألقيت فيها كما هي دون تغيير. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]يتم الآن تحويل الزيت غير المرغوب فيه الى وقود لموتور السيارات. احد الشركات التي تتولى ذلك هي «مجموعة سوميا شوتن» ويقع مقرها في حي سوميدا بطوكيو. يقول رئيس الشركة سوميا تاكيو: «في السابق كان يتم تجميع زيت التمبورا من المطاعم ويتم اعادة استهلاكه خلال اشياء مثل طعام الحيوانات أو الاسمدة او الصابون، على ان زيت الطعام المستورد بدأ يحل محل ذلك الزيت لرخص ثمنه، وما ان بدأت اسأل نفسي عما يمكن عمله بزيت التمبورا حتى سمعت ان هناك سيارات من نوع موتورات الديزل تسير باستخدام الزيت النباتي، حينئذ خطر ببالي ان بإماكننا استخدام زيت التمبورا لنفس الغرض». [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]وقد نجحت الشركة بعد فترة من البحوث في ابتكار وقود ديزل نباتي او vdf عام 1993 وهو يعتمد بصورة رئيسية على زيت الطهو المستهلك، وهذا الزيت لا ينبعث عنه اكاسيد كبريتية وينتج عنه اقل من ثلث الدخان الاسود المنبعث عن البنزين. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]ويتم تجميع الزيت بصورة فريدة، فلو انك ارسلت الى المستودع عشر مرات زيت مستهلك تضعه في زجاجات بلاستيكية فتحصل على ملكية 3,3 أمتار مربعة من الغابات بمنطقة تادامي-تشو في محافظة فوكوشيما. يؤدي هذا النظام الى اعادة استهلاك زيت الطهو واكتساب ملاك للغابات مع حماية الغابة والتقليل من انبعاث ثاني اكسيد الكربون الملوث للبيئة. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]طاقة فعالة من الجليد: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]تقع مدينة بيباي بالقرب من قلب سهل ايشيكاري بجزيرة هوكايدو حيث يصل ارتفاع الجليد المتراكم سنوياً الى اكثر من 8 امتار وهو ارتفاع يفوق اي مكان اخر في الجزيرة. وفي كل عام يتم في بيباي تجميع الجليد الفائض عقب كل تراكم جليدي ويوضع في اماكن مخصصة لذلك الى ان يأتي الربيع وحينئذ يبدأ العمل من جديد بغرض اذابته. وكان السؤال الملح هو: الا يمكن تحويل الجليد الى مصدر لطاقة فعالة من نوع ما؟ [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]وفي عام 1997 تم تأسيس منظمة بيباي لبحوث الطاقة الطبيعية وعهد اليها اكتشاف وسيلة للاستفادة من الجليد، وكانت النتيجة هي كالآتي: يمكن للجليد تبريد مستودعات التخزين وتبريد الجو داخل المباني في الأيام الحارة. يتم تخزين الجليد في مستودعات التخزين للحفاظ على درجة حرارة المستودع عند صفر الى 4 درجات مئوية طوال العام. وهي حرارة مثالية لتخزين منتجات المزارع بينما يقلل الجليد تكاليف التبريد عما تتكلفه في حالة التبريد باستخدام الكهرباء. يتم ايضاً تخزين الجليد في مخازن ملحقة بالمجمعات السكنية وغيرها من المباني، ويطبق في عملية التبريد نوعان من السوائل كالآتي: في بعض المباني يدور الهواء البارد بين المخزن والحجرات، وفي البعض الآخر يدور بدلاً من ذلك ماء بارد من ذوبان الجليد. ويمكن تحويل طن واحد من الجليد الى نفس كمية الطاقة المتوفرة بحرق 10 لترات من البترول الخام، واليوم نجد في بيباي سبع منشآت تستخدم طاقة الجليد، وتستخدم المدينة في السنة العادية 4500 طن من الجليد فتوفر بذلك 450 ألف لتر من البترول الخام. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]وتواصل مجلة نيبوينا يمكن توليد الكهرباء باستخدام الفارق في درجات الحرارة بين سطح المحيط واعماقه، وتعرف هذه العملية باسم تحويل طاقة المحيط الحرارية (otec). حيث ان درجة غليان الامونيا منخفضة للغاية فإنها تتبخر بسرعة عندما تسخن بفعل المياه الدافئة على سطح المحيط فإذا احدث الغبار التمدد ضغطا على توربين ادى الى توليد الكهرباء، يحول البخار بعد ذلك في انابيب تصل الى مستوى ماء المحيط السفلي البارد فيبرد ويعود بذلك الى حالته السائلة، وتتكرر هذه العملية بصورة متواصلة. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]عندما كان ويهارا هاروو استاذاً بجامعة ساجا في غرب اليابان قام بدراسة هذه العملية التي يطلق عليها الان اسم «دورة ويهارا». وقد اخترع ويهارا بعد فترة طويلة من البحث الدائب جهاز تبديل حراري كفئاً يعتمد على اسس ومبادئ هذه الدورة وقد أتم في عام 1994 صنع نموذج مكتمل بالتعاون مع زملائه الباحثين. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]يقول ساتومي كيميناو رئيس شركة شينزيس «اعتقد انه جهاز رائع»، وتعمل الشركة حالياً على انشاء محولات حرارية لطاقة المحيط تصلح للاستخدام التجاري على نطاق واسع. يقول ساتومي ان «الجهاز يقوم بتوليد الطاقة طالما كان هناك فارق حرارة لا يقل عن 15 درجة مئوية بين سطح المحيط وعمقه. ويمكن للجهاز ايضاً تبخير مياه المحيط بسرعة للحصول على ماء عذب وهي يعني توفير كل من الكهرباء والماء العذب للأماكن المهددة بالجفاف، بل ان الماء ايضاً يمكن استخدامه للحصول على الهيدروجين المستخدم من خلايا الوقود». ولا يقتصر توليد الكهرباء من مياه البحر بل ايضاً من العيون الساخنة والمياه الدافئة المنبعثة من استهلاك المصانع. ويتم في الوقت الحالي التخطيط لمشاريع تجرية في الهند وبالاو والشرق الاوسط. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]من بقايا المطبخ:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]عندما بدت علامات القدم الشديدة على محرقة القمامة في تاكيكاوا بهوكايدو بدأت بلدية المدينة في التفاوض مع خمس من بلديات المدن المجاورة لها وقد بدأت تلك الحكومات المحلية منذ اكتوبر 2003 في توليد الكهرباء من كتل عضوية من بقايا المطابخ. يتم ازالة المواد غير قابلة للتحلل من بقايا المطابخ ثم تخزن البقايا في خزانات تتخمر فيها باعثة غاز الميثانول، ويدير الغاز محركاً يتولى توليد الكهرباء. وبعد اتمام عملية التحليل تستخدم المواد المتبقية كمواد تسميد. تعد تاكيكاوا اول مدينة تطبق هذا النظام في اليابان. وبالاضافة الى الاستخدام الكامل لبقايا المطابخ بكفاءة كبيرة فقد ادى هذا النظام الى رفع مستوى الوعي البيئي لدى سكان المدينة. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]وهناك كمية حرارة هائلة تكمن تحت ارض اليابان المكونة من مجموعة جزر بركانية، ويمكن تجيمع هذه الطاقة باستخراج الماء الساخن والبخار من اعماق آلاف الأمتار تحت الأرض ثم استخدام البخار في ادارة توربينات كهربائية فنكوك بذلك قد استخدمنا الطاقة تحت الارضية كمصدر لتوفير الكهرباء. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]وتملك اليابان حوالي 17 محطة لهذا النوع من توليد الكهرباء اكبرها هي محطة هاتشوباروا للطاقة الحرارية تحت الأرضية وهي تقع في محافظة آويتا بجزيرة كيوشو على هضبة ترتفع 1100 متر فوق سطح الأرض، وتبلغ سعة المحطة 110 ألف ك واط وهي كمية كهرباء تكفي لتزويد 37 ألف منزل (يبلغ متوسط احتياج المنزل العادي حوالي 3 كيلو واط). [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]احدى ميزات محطة الطاقة الحرارية تحت الأرضية اذا ما قورنت بمحطة البنزين وغيره من الوقود الحجري، انها تولد نفس كمية الكهرباء وينبعث منها 5% من ثاني اكسيد الكربون المنبعث عن محطة البنزين وهذا يجعل أثرها على تلويث الجو طفيفاً للغاية. [/SIZE]


----------



## بشير السعدي (9 مارس 2012)

احسنت تتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## احمد القطاوي (10 مارس 2012)

الله الله


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 أبريل 2012)

بشير السعدي قال:


> احسنت تتتتتتتتتتتتتت



_*مشكور جدا"على المرور *_​


----------



## شوكت محمد النجار (27 مايو 2012)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ابراهيم يوسف مهندس (28 مايو 2012)

تسلم ايدك يابشمهندس ... مجهود رائع


----------



## مهندس طموح 1 (30 مايو 2012)

يعطيك العافية على هذا الموضوع

اليابانين شي عجيييب


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (3 يوليو 2012)

تمام تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس دوام التوفيق والتميز


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 أغسطس 2012)

شوكت محمد النجار قال:


> شكرا على هذه المعلومات





ابراهيم يوسف مهندس قال:


> تسلم ايدك يابشمهندس ... مجهود رائع





مهندس طموح 1 قال:


> يعطيك العافية على هذا الموضوع
> 
> اليابانين شي عجيييب





eng. ahmed elkady قال:


> تمام تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس دوام التوفيق والتميز



مشكور جدا" على الردود الطيبه


----------



## mam2022 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

معلومات قيمة و مفيدة للدراسة المستقبلية


----------



## korzaty (19 أكتوبر 2012)

يعطيك العافية على هذا الموضوع​


----------

